# New Sailor with Lots to Learn



## Rossignols (Jul 2, 2013)

I am new to sailing but have been reading these forums for about a year now as I take in as much knowledge as possible on my new found passion.

Took a basic sailing lesson at the end of last year and spent the winter waiting to sail. Have been sailing on J24’s (once or twice a week) in New York Harbor since May and really loving it. I learn something new each time out, and have been very fortunate to sail with some great skippers willing to share their knowledge.

Also considering buying something small like a sunfish or an escape that I can use on local lakes as well.

Really enjoying myself this summer and wish I had started sailing sooner! Thanks for all the great advise and info on the site.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Right there with you Rossignols. I haven't taken any lessons, but I'm hoping with the help of this site and some how to sailing books, I won't be getting too wet! I'm sure you've already noticed, but it seems like everyone here has beaucoup knowledge....an excellent resouce.


----------



## Rossignols (Jul 2, 2013)

Could not agree more! It has been increadibly helpfull over the past year and continues to be as I look for my first dinghy


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sure you already know, but if you're looking for a dinghy Craigslist Philly seemed pretty decent. I checked out that part before and it seems like it would be close to you. I don't know what others think of it, but it certainly seems CL has quite the variety.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! There are a bunch of Sailnetters in your area. If my boat ever gets fixed, I hope to be out in Barnegat Bay. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## Rossignols (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Spray

I’ve been searching CL all around, but hadn’t thought about Philly. Will give it a look


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Philly, Jersey Shore, and Long Island CL's had the best collection of boats when I was searching earlier this year. You'd occasionally find new ones in the NY, CNJ, and north/south Jersey listings, but the other three seemed to get the most listings. Also check out sailingtexas.com and sailboatlistings.com for boats for sale. Sailingtexas has a great photo gallery too, which is helpful for understanding what a particular model looks like. SailboatData.com is also an invaluable resource.


----------



## Rossignols (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Jim

Appreciate the info. This site Rocks! By far the most helpful and friendly community I've run across.


----------



## Rossignols (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah they have a very active race community in NY harbor with a fleet of J24s that race just off the Statue every Tuesday and Wed night. (Actually planning to head down there tonight and tip a few while watching them.
I’m having a blast learning to sail in NY harbor. Between the Ferries, Barges, and countless other vessels, it sure keeps you on your toes.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

jimgo said:


> Welcome! There are a bunch of Sailnetters in your area. If my boat ever gets fixed, I hope to be out in Barnegat Bay. Hope to see you out there!


 Jim, wouldn't it be somewhat less trouble to just finish the season on the Chessie? All the changes from Sandy on the jersey shore...not pretty. And the inlet is worse then ever!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gee Rails.... Hope your not a doctor! Your beside manner would be a bit disconcerting. All this talk about death to new to sailing/forum members...uke


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> Jim, wouldn't it be somewhat less trouble to just finish the season on the Chessie? All the changes from Sandy on the jersey shore...not pretty. And the inlet is worse then ever!


Yeah, but we already paid for the slip, and winter storage, up in NJ. And darn it, I'm going to get there!!!


----------

